# Would you like to read stories FOR ENJOYMENT on this site?



## The Backward OX (Jul 3, 2010)

Would you like to read stories FOR ENJOYMENT on this site -stories considered by their writer to be finished? And if so, what type of stories?

Or do you only want to offer reviews/criticisms of others’ unfinished writing?

I’m interested in the statistics behind this, have created a poll, and would appreciate your input there also.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jul 3, 2010)

A bit slanted on the possible poll options, NTO.  

Here's my deal:  There's an unreadable amount of published, polished, professional material out there.  That's what I read for fun.  I'm on this site mainly to improve as a writer, and that means critique.


----------



## Like a Fox (Jul 3, 2010)

I voted. Mostly in jest.

Though maybe that's truer than I care to admit.

My answer is - I like to be able to have a dialogue with the writer. I prefer the well-thought-out, finished stories that are looking for a polish rather than raw bones.
But I like to feel I can make a suggestion or at least give some praise.


----------



## Foxee (Jul 3, 2010)

I want to read stories on here for money. Why isn't that option on there?


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 4, 2010)

Like a Fox said:


> I voted for you Ox.


 
What do you mean, you voted for me? I'm not part of the poll. Are you confused, yet again?


----------



## Like a Fox (Jul 4, 2010)

Just Sunday stupidity. I mean I voted. And I voted because you want people to, so it's for you. But I didn't vote FOR you. 
I just called myself a poseur.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 4, 2010)

You're the type of person who'd cause total confusion by answering "Yes" to the question "Do you f*ck?"


----------



## caelum (Jul 4, 2010)

Haha, that's the way old ox hits on the younger gals.  Calls them down to their face.  And here I've always related the old with gentlemanly behaviour.  Nah—must be thinking of the good Mr. Buckle.  He's probably a roses to the parents type of bloke.


----------



## spider8 (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm responsible for the pink line.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jul 4, 2010)

I said I was a poseur, but I'm really not very good at posing...


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 4, 2010)

caelum said:


> I've always related the old with gentlemanly behaviour. Nah—must be thinking of the good Mr. Buckle. He's probably a roses to the parents type of bloke.


That's the type of thing that can lead to a threesome. Trust me.

*waves* _Hello, Dorothy, Louise._


----------



## Like a Fox (Jul 4, 2010)

The Backward OX said:


> You're the type of person who'd cause total confusion by answering "Yes" to the question "Do you f*ck?"


Oh, Ox, you know me so well.


----------



## garza (Jul 4, 2010)

It's obvious the 'tear it to pieces' option was put there to give me a chance to vote.


----------



## Baron (Jul 4, 2010)

The Backward OX said:


> That's the type of thing that can lead to a threesome. Trust me.
> 
> *waves* _Hello, Dorothy, Louise._


 
When are you going to give the mutton a rest?

If people want to post work purely to be read then they can post onto the blogs.


----------



## MeeQ (Jul 4, 2010)

If you sincerely wanted people to answer you seriously, then your poll options are just stupidity re-incarnated… even for you Ox.
Pick a side, moronic or dedicated. You can’t have both. (I was first)


----------



## Baron (Jul 4, 2010)

It's typical that when much time has been spent trying to get people to give critiques rather than just post their own work, someone, and it could only be one, has to run counter to what the site is actually about.


----------



## JosephB (Jul 4, 2010)

Foxee said:


> I want to read stories on here for money. Why isn't that option on there?



I think people should pay me for the privilege of reading my stories.


----------



## Like a Fox (Jul 4, 2010)

I think people should pay me for the privelige of reading my posts.


----------



## JosephB (Jul 4, 2010)

You _know_ I was thinking that -- and why. Heh.


----------



## MeeQ (Jul 4, 2010)

People should pay me, knowing I exist; fact.


----------



## caelum (Jul 4, 2010)

People should pay me.  There's no punchline to this.  No reason.  They just should.


----------



## MeeQ (Jul 4, 2010)

I have just gained the knowledge that you can give the 'forks' to children and they think you mean 'peace'. (silly silly)

I share with you this knowledge as my first payment... enjoy!


----------



## Like a Fox (Jul 4, 2010)

I guess technically people do pay me. I'm at work right now.

So this message was brought to you by my foolish employers. 
You are welcome.


----------



## garza (Jul 4, 2010)

Baron - What about critiquing and never posting original work? Would that be acceptable? 

While I like getting comments about my work, and debating (arguing) over whether changes ought to be made, the only editorial advice that will induce me to make any changes has to come from an actual editor with access to a cheque book. It's true I write for the sheer love of writing, but I also love the fact that putting words on paper has meant that I've never had to work. Therefore when the publisher's designated editor says 'change this sentence' I change the sentence. Prostitution is one word for it. Reality is another. 

Probably the only original work that I'm likely to post, given that I now understand that the forums are workshops not intended for completed works, would be fiction short stories. I would never intend to publish them anyway, so having neophyte writers play with them would do no harm and I might learn something about writing fiction.


----------



## Baron (Jul 4, 2010)

There's no objection to members critiquing work, regardless of whether they post their own.  It's helpful when those who receive a critique can get an idea of the ability of the person giving it though.

It's a big mistake to assume that all the writers on this site are, as you put it, neophytes.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 4, 2010)

Like a Fox said:


> I guess technically people do pay me. I'm at work right now.
> 
> So this message was brought to you by my foolish employers.
> You are welcome.



http://www.sheffieldforum.co.uk/showthread.php?t=81984


----------



## Like a Fox (Jul 4, 2010)

*Way off topic:*


The Backward OX said:


> http://www.sheffieldforum.co.uk/showthread.php?t=81984


Pfft. As if there are no national laws about interest rates. Idiots.
What a bunch of whingers. Don't like it - don't use it. Pretty simple.


----------



## seigfried007 (Jul 4, 2010)

I prefer to critique if I'm going to spend time reading. I'm here to help as much as I am to get helped. After all, even "This was okay" is still better for an author than just knowing someone viewed the story.


----------



## garza (Jul 4, 2010)

Baron - The neophytes and the experienced writers are easy to tell apart. And I mean no disrespect for the neophytes. Though often clumsy in their attempts, the fact that they are making the effort brings them inside the circle. 

Writing is like sex. You fumble a bit at first, but soon get the hang of it.


----------



## ppsage (Jul 4, 2010)

Regarding the OP. Would a check writing editor consider a finished work posted on WF strictly for the readers' entertainment published?


----------



## JosephB (Jul 4, 2010)

garza said:


> Writing is like sex. You fumble a bit at first, but soon get the hang of it.



What does it mean if you can only write short stories?


----------



## Baron (Jul 4, 2010)

JosephB said:


> What does it mean if you can only write short stories?


 
It means you're doing a little better than if you can only come up with flash fiction.


----------



## JosephB (Jul 5, 2010)

Heh.


----------



## MeeQ (Jul 5, 2010)

Hmm... Does this make Poetry foreplay?


----------



## Like a Fox (Jul 5, 2010)

Or masturbation.


----------



## MeeQ (Jul 5, 2010)

In this day and age, Isn't that really just the same thing?


----------



## garza (Jul 5, 2010)

ppsage - Published is published. If the cheque-writing editor knew that a work had been posted on the Internet, he would take that into consideration but not necessarily reject it on that account. I say that based on the fact that I've had a few essays published in the little lit mags and later picked up by major media. 

However, don't try that the other way around, which is why I kept my personal notes on the oil spill separate from material I was writing under contract. It would be unethical and illegal for me to sell material to a publisher and then post that material here.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jul 5, 2010)

Why so few options? What of those who wish to read for enjoyment and review in detail? Those who want to tear apart a story they have enjoyed reading, possibly to demonstrate their knowledge, or possibly from sheer viciousness? How about posers who don't really like the attention it brings but act out of compulsion? Then there are those who understand perfectly why they are here but are unwilling to share the information, The list goes on.


----------



## Divus (Jul 20, 2010)

If one were to write reams and no one ever read what had been written then it would be like spending an afternoon baking a cake and then chucking it in the dustbin.

If I post some of what I have written on this Forum - all I need to be told from time to time is whether it is crap, nonsense, unintelligible or good to read.    If it is always crap, then I'll stop making cakes. 

But noone is ever going to pay me for writing and even if they did it will only be in peanuts.


----------



## Foxee (Jul 20, 2010)

Baron said:


> It means you're doing a little better than if you can only come up with flash fiction.


Whoa, whoa there Cowboy, I happen to think that writing good flash fiction is a separate skill if not a more difficult task than longer fiction. After all, if you've got fewer words to work with they'd better be the right ones or it all falls apart.

*cues 'High Noon' theme*


> But noone is ever going to pay me for writing and even if they did it  will only be in peanuts.


Wow, that's sad. You seem to be aiming for the ground here.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 21, 2010)

Divus said:


> But noone is ever going to pay me for writing and even if they did it will only be in peanuts.


 


Foxee said:


> Wow, that's sad. You seem to be aiming for the ground here.


 
I think it's more realistic than sad. I prolly identify with Divus, with similarities of age and experience.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jul 21, 2010)

Foxee said:


> Whoa, whoa there Cowboy, I happen to think that writing good flash fiction is a separate skill if not a more difficult task than longer fiction. After all, if you've got fewer words to work with they'd better be the right ones or it all falls apart.




I'm with Foxee on this one.


----------



## Sam (Jul 21, 2010)

Foxee said:


> Whoa, whoa there Cowboy, I happen to think that writing good flash fiction is a separate skill if not a more difficult task than longer fiction. After all, if you've got fewer words to work with they'd better be the right ones or it all falls apart.



Yes and no. Flash fiction is an inherently difficult skill to pull off. To make someone care about a character or a setting in such a limited amount of words? That's exigent. I have nothing but respect for people who can pull it off. Nevertheless, writing a novel is just as difficult a skill to pull off. Keeping the interest, tension, and suspense levels as high as they can be for so many words is a daunting prospect. They require different kinds of skills, but they're equally as difficult to pull off.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 21, 2010)

Sam, you have a one-track mind. You used "pull off" four times in one paragraph.


----------



## Sam (Jul 21, 2010)

The Backward OX said:


> Sam, you have a one-track mind. You used "pull off" four times in one paragraph.



LOL!


----------



## Foxee (Jul 21, 2010)

This may be an unfamiliar idea but why don't we take a positive view here? Anyone can improve their writing craft if they try. And anyone has a shot at publishing their work if they keep improving and research their market wisely. The reality of it is that success or failure are both possible here but assuming failure won't help at all.


----------



## Divus (Jul 21, 2010)

I really don't know why this little poem came to mind whilst I was reading the various posts on this thread.

Quote:
Little fly upon the wall
Ain't you got no friends at all ?
Ain't you got no sister, brother?
Ain't you got no father, mother?
Agh, squash the buggar.

I suppose hope is eternal which is exactly why the casinos in Las Vegas make the Mafia a fortune.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 21, 2010)

You’re right of course. This is what keeps me sniffing around the plumber’s secretary (not her real occupation).
There’s just a few small matters, like waiting for the plumber (not his real occupation) to get hit by a bus, and winning Lotto, and convincing the quack a course of Cialis won’t kill me, and sending ‘er indoors off on a permanent cruise….dream on, OX.


----------



## Baron (Jul 21, 2010)

The Backward OX said:


> Would you like to read stories FOR ENJOYMENT on this site?
> 
> Is your suggestion that the stories posted on this site can't be enjoyed?


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 21, 2010)

Baron said:


> Is your suggestion that the stories posted on this site can't be enjoyed?





> Originally Posted by *Baron*
> 
> 
> 
> If people want to post work purely to be read then they can post onto the blogs.


----------



## Sam (Jul 21, 2010)

Shouldn't you be in bed, OX?  It must be a least four in the morning "down-unda".


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 21, 2010)

Good point. Although if you're on Super Summer Time or whatever they call it in your neck of the woods, I'm only nine hours ahead of you, which makes it 1.30-ish. But, yeah, that's late enough for an old codger. I'm outta here.


----------



## Eluixa (Jul 21, 2010)

I love reading the work here, and though I have critiqued, I am not always in the space for it. I personally would love to have people just read and give a brief reaction, even if it is not a full on critique, It would be helpful and be appreciated. Not sure how others feel about that though.


----------



## Foxee (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't think that's a bad thing at all. It's good to know how readers react to your writing even if not every comment is in-depth.


----------

